# Example of a 'hard' leg session



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I hear a lot of people saying they train legs 'hard' as all they do other bodyparts but dont get big.

So I thought I'd share my leg workout from this week which left me and Dutch pretty fcuked and Dutch being sick outside.

Leg extensions

20 x 50kg

20 x 75kg

20 x 100kg

Leg Press

40 reps - 160kg (8 plates)

60 reps - 240kg (12 plates)

70 reps - 300kg (14 plates and a plate on top)

Front squat/rear squat superset

10 reps front 10 rear - 60kg, 100kg, 60kg (light weight you may say but try it after 70 reps of 300kg, the pump is insane)

Hacksquat - One legged (like how James L does staggered with one foot lower for stability but not pressing)

80kg, 100kg, 100kg - 10 reps a side.

I would have done lunges as well but had to get home to then drive 130 miles to Telford for a training seminar the next day.

My legs are still sore from Monday.

Just thought Id share that with all of you that train legs 'hard'


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so do you do the 70rep leg press all in one set? or split it?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> so do you do the 70rep leg press all in one set? or split it?


one set but you are allowed a 10 second rest to shake your legs midway through if needed. :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha, thats very impressive actually!

i have tried high reps on legs (20+ reps) but still find my legs grow much better with low reps (8-15 reps)


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

that is an insane workout, 70 reps @ 300 is superb!


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

How many days until your next leg session from this one?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't understand, thats the warm up but wheres the "hard" legs session


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

it is impressive i rep out on leg press on 160kg for 30 reps at the end of that exercise and that cain's.

your a machine tinytom good effort, i know i put the effort in cos i go till i i nearly pop blood vessels in my head (i know that dont sound healthy but it feels good)

love to do one of those sessions with you wouldn't keep up but would die trying


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ostrain said:


> How many days until your next leg session from this one?


a wekk monday so 14 days rest. Its needed believe me. I do Hams and calfs next week. similar rapage occurs.

Tel - The 'hard' workout involved dildos and the like so I dont think you'd want to see that :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> haha, thats very impressive actually!
> 
> i have tried high reps on legs (20+ reps) but still find my legs grow much better with low reps (8-15 reps)


For me now I can rep out quite well on high rep and high weight. If I was going to increase the weight to reach failure sooner I find that my knees start to go and get injured so I've opted for the higher rep and slightly lower weight option.

Still like to do a 5 plate squat for 4 somedays though if the mood takes me


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

that isnt 70 reps with 29 plates total is it!!! i like the sound of that workout as i train legs with high reps.... in fact i'm going to try it next week!!!...... i thought mine was bad with 20 sets of 15!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> For me now I can rep out quite well on high rep and high weight. If I was going to increase the weight to reach failure sooner I find that my knees start to go and get injured so I've opted for the higher rep and slightly lower weight option.
> 
> Still like to do a 5 plate squat for 4 somedays though if the mood takes me


fairenough.

everyone loves doing heavy, low rep squats! esspacilly the puking after. :laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Kezz said:


> that isnt 70 reps with 29 plates total is it!!! i like the sound of that workout as i train legs with high reps.... in fact i'm going to try it next week!!!...... i thought mine was bad with 20 sets of 15!!


15 x 20kg plates mate

29 plates for 70 reps = 580kg that would definately qualify for songs to be sung


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> left me and Dutch pretty fcuked and Dutch being sick outside.


The sign of a good workout. :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> 15 x 20kg plates mate
> 
> 29 plates for 70 reps = 580kg that would definately qualify for songs to be sung


 lol, i was going to say!! that is my max for 10 reps, you would deffo be in superhero status if you achieved that!!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

70 reps at 300KGs????????????????????? very impressed....

how far into the set do you have a 10 second rest?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice workout there Tom. Here's Mine for today.

ATG back squats 10*10 90s rest 100k

RDL 10*10 90s rest 120k

Extension fst 40k

curl fst 40k

Doesn't sound much try it and see though


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bassmonster said:


> 70 reps at 300KGs????????????????????? very impressed....
> 
> how far into the set do you have a 10 second rest?


I think I wavered at 47 reps lol

MXD - That looks hard, I cant train legs together anymore so I always split mine down.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL High reps kill!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

In all fairness Tom it made me feel sick reading it

That is a brutal workout there:thumbup1:

Incidently, does weeman have the dildo video?


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

That is utter sickness Tom - no wonder Scott was puking


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

is that dutch scott? whatever happened to him. i like the setting a number idea and trying to reach it, i do this often on leg press


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Crazy work out mate!

I wouldn't get through the first excersise :lol:

How is Scott doing?

You should video the 70x300kg I'd love to see the pain :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Scott has no internet at the moment so not able to post properly.

I do fancy that workout again so I will video it next time and you can see the face of pain lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looks like fun. a vid would be entertaining


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> looks like fun. a vid would be entertaining


2nd that lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Got to agree with TT here...laugh at what some folk call hard leg sessions.

I always do high rep,last week i hit 100reps leg press,coming down from 9 a side to 2 a side.

I do the same sometimes for squats...50 rep final set,you have to work up to that as fitness level can determine how mant you get out.

Had no choice but to build these wheels,i remember my first ever squat workout,the classic black n white photo of Platz' legs above the rack.....what more inspiration do you need.?

And then you get the other turkeys who hit the tomato sized bicep harder then the legs.FFS.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Leg extensions
> 
> 20 x 50kg
> 
> ...


thats huge volume. do you (can you) do much cardio? or does this keep you lean. you have an awesome physique, can you post some leg shots up for some manspiration?

my idea of a heavy leg work is just heavy front squats 3x5 rock bottom i wouldnt be able to walk after 20reps on a leg extension.

if you dont mind me asking, can you maintain this volume without peptide and chemical assistance?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i did this on monday and i have had trouble walking since tuesday :S

as many rounds as possible in 20mins:

- 25 burpees (with pressup, jump and clap)

- 15 bodyweight back squats

managed 5 rounds and then almost collapsed down the stairs afterwards :S

admittedly i've not really done much leg work in the past couple of weeks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You probably wouldnt be able to do the weight unassisted but the reps are more about conditioning of the muscle so a advanced natural athelete could well do it albeit at a lesser weight perhaps. I say perhaps cos I know some strong natural guys.

I do kickboxing twice a week to keep fit and maintain a good cardiovascular health.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

update

This monday

Leg Extensions 3 x 20 pyramiding up

Leg Press - 40 x 160, 60 x 240, *100 x 300kg*

Squats - 10 x 60, 10 x 100, 10 x 170 Deep almost ATG

Reverse Lunges (Stepping backward with DB) - 10 x 15kg DB each side, 10 x 17.5kg, 20 x 20kg.

Absolutely battered after this, on the last set of lunges both me and Dutch almost passed out in fact Dutch asked to be slapped to wake himself up for the lift.

The 100 reps were done as follows - 70 reps then 5 seconds to shake legs, 15 reps then 5 secs, 15 reps.

Thats a massive improvement in only 2 weeks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

foook me thats some reps tom


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you got any videos of this? would be a sight to see


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL yes forgot that I promised a video last time.

Will get one for definate next time which will be in 2 weeks.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice nice


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

After reading that, I have a pain in my legs.... I think they are scared!! lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

100 reps fookin ball buster or what:thumb: me and partner done the GVT for a blast and the 10 sets of squats had me crippled next 5 days so goodness nows what that would do:lol: medic


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I should just say that my max Leg press on that particular machine is around 450kg for around 15 reps.

So its about 70% of my max.

Still hard though :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

450 is awesome bud i got a pb of 205 kg and thought i was suckin diesel tom , must get me oats in me eh ,


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

rodrigo said:


> 450 is awesome bud i got a pb of 205 kg and thought i was suckin diesel tom , must get me oats in me eh ,


Im just pretty strong on Legs mate. Im short with wider hips so pressing and squatting is sort of natural to me.

Of course the gear helps but takes a certain determination to push past that pain barrier as you will know. Also I dont go super deep with leg press just a 90 angle as going past this puts more pressure on knees and lower back as you curl your back to get the ROM on super deep.

Squats and lunges are the deep exercises for me as they allow a safe deep range of motion to hit all the quads.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

awesome...again

and btw defo the best avatar pic on the site ive seen, awesome physique, how much do u weigh? and whats your height?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dazsmith69 said:


> awesome...again
> 
> and btw defo the best avatar pic on the site ive seen, awesome physique, how much do u weigh? and whats your height?


Thanks mate

I was 83kg in that pic

Im 5'4


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Very impressive work there Tom...I was disappointed when I found no video though - can't wait for it! :thumb:


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ive sometimes down 50 reps or so at end of leg session,will give that a go i mostly go heavy hitting out about 12-15 reps yesterday i done last set at 440kg for 8!! i try mix it up will try dropping weight a bit try get out lot more reps:thumbup1:


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

70 reps for 300kg thats sum effort to me

I manage 4 sets of 8 on 250kg:lol:


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

some awsome workouts mate i wudnt even dare try them out, especialy not at those poundages anyway.

i did this last monday thought it was pretty hardcore! only just recovred by saturday lol....

Leg ext

4 plates 30reps(warm up)

half stack 22reps

stack 15reps

4 plates 12reps (pause and squeeze at top)

Squats

60kg 25reps

100kg 15reps

140kg 8reps, stripped to 100kg 10reps, then 60kg 10reps

Leg press

250kg 20reps

330kg 14reps (was PB for me)

then...200kg staggered 12rep a side.

Finally 2 sets of barbell lunges

60kg 24reps

80kg 16reps

after 10mins tryin not to throw up i did calves but thats boring lol


----------

